# Starweld Angelboot - Erfahrungen?



## Mikey76 (8. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

  ich möchte mir endlich meinen Traum vom eigenen Angelboot erfüllen. Dabei gestaltet sich die Bootsauswahl schwieriger als gedacht.

  Zum Einsatz kommen soll das Boot zum Vertikal-, Wurf- und Schleppangeln.
  Haupteinsatzgebiet wird die Müritz, sowie Saale und Elbe sein, vielleicht zukünftig auch mal der Bodden.

  Mein derzeit favorisiertes Boot ist ein Starweld 1600 SC mit 50 oder 60 PS Motorisierung.

  Allerdings bin ich mir inzwischen nicht mehr sicher, ob dieses Boot genau das Richtige für den geplanten Einsatzzweck und die genannten Gewässer ist. Das Boot ist in der Kategorie "C" zertifiziert und komplett geschweißt. Ich habe mir erst kürzlich ein ähnliches Modell - das Starweld 1600 Pro - angeschaut. Da ich recht groß bin, hatte ich dort schon leichte Probleme, meine langen Beine im Steuerstand unterzubringen (der Händler meinte aber, man könne die Aufnahme für den Bootsstuhl problemlos noch ein paar cm versetzen, dass das dann passt).

  Alternativ finde ich auch das Buster L nicht uninteressant, auch wenn dieses Model für die Vertikalangelei nur bedingt geeignet scheint - daher aber wohl um so mehr für die Boddengewässer.

   Was mich interessiert: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einem Boot von Starweld oder auch ähnlichen Booten? Passt das für meinen geplanten Einsatzzweck? Oder doch ein GFK-Boot?

  Oder gibst andere Vorschläge? Was meint ihr?


----------



## Skorpio (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Starweld Angelboot - Erfahrungen?*

Hallo Mikey76

Das Starweld ist schon ein gutes Boot und vor allem beim Vertikalangeln sind die Aluboote generell hervorragend, da diese für das *Angeln* gebaut sind. Fischen kann man generell von jedem Boot, GFK, Alu, Holz ect. geht alles, aber oft sind das alles Kompromisse ohne Ende bei denen langwierige Bastelarbeiten von Nöten sind um es anzupassen.

Ich würde mich an Deiner Stelle jetzt auf Aluboote ca. 5 x 2 m / 30-90 PS / Tiller, Sport oder SS-Variante, konzentrieren und mir die führenden Marken mal genauer anschauen und Dein Budget abgleichen...

Anfangen die jetzt nach qualitativen Aspekten aufzuführen werd ich jetzt mal lieber unterlassen, sonst kommt sicher wieder Ärger auf.

Hier mal eine Liste der Boote, die genau auf Dein Einsatzspektrum ausgerichtet sind und die ich aus Erfahrung heraus empfehlen kann, ist für fast jeden Geldbeutel und Geschmack was dabei, zumal man ja alle auch gebraucht bekommen kann, vor allem in NL (auf CE achten):

- *Alumacraft* (amerikanisches Boot, erwerbbar in NL u D)
-* Lund* (amerikanisches Boot, erwerbbar in NL u D)
- *Tomasco* (Holländische Kleinschmiede, gut für Sonderwünsche)
- *Marcraft* (Holländische Kleinschmiede, gut für Sonderwünsche)
- *Sylvan* (amerikanisches Boot, erwerbbar in NL u D)
- *Starweld* (amerikanisches Boot, erwerbbar in NL u D)
- *Starcraft* (amerikanisches Boot, erwerbbar in NL u D)
- *G3 Boats* (amerikanisches Boot, erwerbbar in NL u D)
- *MirroCraft* (amerikanisches Boot, erwerbbar in NL u D)
- *Polarkraft* (amerikanisches Boot, erwerbbar in NL u D)
-* Tracker* (amerikanisches Boot, erwerbbar in NL u D)
- *Bikker Boots* (Holländische Kleinschmiede, gut für Sonderwünsche)
- *Linder* (nur das Catch)
- *Princecraft* (amerikanisches Boot, erwerbbar in NL u D)
- *Smokercraft* (amerikanisches Boot, erwerbbar in NL u D)
- *Krezel* Boote (Teildeutsches Boot, erwerbbar in D, GFK und Carbonvariante, aber Aufbau wie vorherige)

mehr fallen mir grad nicht ein... :m

Gruß Michael


----------



## Mikey76 (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Starweld Angelboot - Erfahrungen?*

Hallo Michael,

danke für Deine Mühe. Die meisten der aufgeführten Bootsbauer habe ich mir schon angeschaut. So richtig gut gefällt mir auch Tracker, insbesondere das Pro Guide V-16 SC. Leider kostet das aber auch gleich wieder über 2500€ mehr als das Starweld.

Mit wieviel Rabatt kann man eigentlich so ungefähr rechnen beim Bootskauf? Schließlich brauche ich ja auch noch Motor und Trailer.

Grüße

Mikey76


----------



## Skorpio (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Starweld Angelboot - Erfahrungen?*

Das kann man nicht so beantworten Mickey, das liegt an Deinem Verhandlungsgeschickt sowie der wirtschaftlichen Allgemein-u. Händlerlage #c

Gute Angelboote sind gesucht, vor allem Aluboote...
Momentan kannst super an Händler verkaufen, aber halt weniger gut kaufen.

Auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt befindet sich extrem viel Müll, gut und günstig ist selten.

Ansonsten beginnen jetzt ja die ganzen Angel- u. Bootsmessen in NL und D, da kannst Dir am besten was anschauen. Du mußt Dich auf den Booten bewegen und Dir die genau anschauen...

Viel Spaß #h


----------



## Emil82x (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Starweld Angelboot - Erfahrungen?*

Hallo,

ich habe ein Starweld 1682 TL und kann dir nur positives darüber berichten!
Verarbeitung und Preis/ Leistung mehr wie gut!

Vor allem geschweißt!!!
Das war für mich das allerwichtigste Argument von allen!!!
Das ganze fängt ja schon beim Trailer an!!
Nimmst du da was günstiges kannst du ein genietetes Boot nach paar Jahren Einsatz und ständigem Trailern vergessen!!

Wenn du noch Fragen hast oder Kontakte zu nem guten Preis brauchst schreib einfach ne PN!

Gruß,
Emanuel


----------



## Skorpio (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Starweld Angelboot - Erfahrungen?*



Emil82x schrieb:


> Vor allem geschweißt!!!
> Das war für mich das allerwichtigste Argument von allen!!!
> Das ganze fängt ja schon beim Trailer an!!
> Nimmst du da was günstiges kannst du ein genietetes Boot nach paar Jahren Einsatz und ständigem Trailern vergessen!!


 
Das ist Quatsch, die genieteten Markenboote halten genauso viel wie geschweißte, oder glaubst Du das zB Alumacraft oder Lund seit 60 Jahren erfolgreich Müll produzieren und deshalb soviele, teilweise 20-30 Jahre alte Boote, in NL rumgondeln ?

Mann mann mann, immer dieses hören und einfach weiterplappern  #q


----------



## Emil82x (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Starweld Angelboot - Erfahrungen?*

Tach, #h

das hängt davon ab wo und wie das Boot transportiert wird!!
Wenn das Boot ein Wasserlieger ist, sollte das kein Problem geben. 
Aber wer kauft ein neues Boot und macht daraus nen Wasserlieger?
Also muss auch ein guter qualitativer Trailer her, 
mit Federung und genügend Auflagen!
Dann passiert der genieteten Variante von Boot auch nix!

Die nächste Frage ist ja auch wenn du mal eine Beschädigung am Rumpf hast, kann dir mal so eben keiner helfen!!!
Das sieht bei der geschweißten Konsole anders aus.
Da braucht man zwar extra Schweißzusatz aber da kommt man gut dran und nen WIG Schweißer findest du fast überall, sofern man es nicht sogar selber kann!!

Von daher würde ich NIE ne genietete Konsole kaufen!!

Gruß,
Emil


----------



## 50er-Jäger (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Starweld Angelboot - Erfahrungen?*



Emil82x schrieb:


> Tach, #h
> 
> 
> Aber wer kauft ein neues Boot und macht daraus nen Wasserlieger?
> ...


 

Und wer kauft ein Boot für viel Geld und spart dann an ein paar hundert Euro am Trailer|rolleyes
Find es auch immer wieder lustig, wenns dann wieder los geht, genietet ist undicht geschwießt muss es sein, oder dann umgekehrt geschweißt reißt und genietet muss es sein....


----------



## Mikey76 (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Starweld Angelboot - Erfahrungen?*

Und da soll man sich als Boots-Neuling nun "richtig" entscheiden...  ;+


----------



## Stxkx1978 (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Starweld Angelboot - Erfahrungen?*

nun,wie mein vorredner schon sagte.schau mal in die usa da fahren noch heute alumacrafts aus den 70er und 80ern herum.wenn die das mit den genieteten booten nicht im griff hätten,hätten die mit sicherheit das concept überarbeitet.

habe selber ein alumacraft,und bin damit voll zufrieden.

schau doch mal bei marcraft,die bauen nach kundenwunsch und sind preis-, leistung wirklich top!

wichtig ist auf jeden fall bei hohen wellen freibordhöhe.
die lund boote haben meist etwas mehr als alumacraft.ist aber auch wieder vom modell abhängig.

schau doch mal auf der boot in düsseldorf.dort sind viele hersteller vertreten.würde auch einen weiten weg bei so einer teuren investition in kauf nehmen.
in holland gibt es auch eine messe die viele aussteller hat.
villeicht kannst du dort auch ein wenig was am preis aushandeln ;-)

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Mikey76 (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Starweld Angelboot - Erfahrungen?*

Hallo Daniel,

auf der "Boot" in Düsseldorf war ich in den letzten beiden Jahren. Außer Lund und vorletztes Jahr Starweld (glaub ich), war kein weiterer Hersteller von Alu-Angelooten vertreten. Linder und Marine mal ausgenommen.

Hab mir vorgenommen, Anfang November nach Utrecht zur Messe zu fahren, da scheinen ja viele Hersteller am Start zu sein.

Nun habe ich aber auch noch ein anderes Problem: Mein 3-er (E46) musste am Donnerstag abgeschleppt werden. Ich fürchte, dass ein Motorschaden vorliegt. Sollte sich das bewahrheiten, muss was anderes her. Hab an einen neueren 3-er (E90) gedacht, 320d mit Automatikgetriebe.
Kann man damit vernünftig trailern oder sollte es etwas geländegängigeres sein?


----------



## Stxkx1978 (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Starweld Angelboot - Erfahrungen?*

musst auf die anhängelast schauen.mein boot ist noch relativ leicht,hängt aber trotzdem 750kg hinten dran.
ich habe auch noch ein etwas sportlicheres auto,der wird auch in den nächsten wochen einem neuen mit mehr geländetauglichkeit weichen.
kommt immer drauf an an welchen gewässern du fischst.manchmal sind die sliprampen sehr gut,manchmal kann mann sie garnicht sliprampe nennen,eher trampelpfad.
da gehts auch bei vielen asphaltierten von gerade auf "22°" gefälle runter.wenn du da ein tiefes auto hast wird es am übergang zum problem.
war vor paar wochen am möhnesee,da konnte ich nur eine sliprampe benutzen.(auch ein tiefes auto)

am rhein bei mir würde ich mir beim hecktriebler sorgen machen.man steht man beim slippen häufig mit den heckrädern auf eisglattem moos das auf den natorampen durch die wellen nass wird.wenn man da drauf tritt,muss man sich verhalten wie auf eis.
wenns auch mal bei schnee raus gehen soll,noch heikler.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Starweld Angelboot - Erfahrungen?*



> am rhein bei mir würde ich mir beim hecktriebler sorgen machen.man steht  man beim slippen häufig mit den heckrädern auf eisglattem moos das auf  den natorampen durch die wellen nass wird.wenn man da drauf tritt,muss  man sich verhalten wie auf eis.
> wenns auch mal bei schnee raus gehen soll,noch heikler.



Kenne ich, da bin ich schon auf eigenen Füssen rein geschlittert und hab dann im Wasser gelegen!
Wir haben damals mit einem Passat getrailert, dass ging.
Auf soner Rampe würde ich niemals mit einem Hecktantrieb trailern, die Automatik kommt noch verschärfend dazu!

Jürgen


----------



## volkerm (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Starweld Angelboot - Erfahrungen?*

In unseren Breiten würde ich zum GFK tendieren. Alu ist kalt und laut. GFK kann man auch selbst gestalten- bei Alu- gerade geschweisst, wird das teuer und schwierig.


----------



## Mikey76 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Starweld Angelboot - Erfahrungen?*

Naja, verallgemeinern würde ich das so nicht.

Kalt - ok. Aber so ein Boot ist ja innen komplett verkleidet, somit stört das überhaupt nicht.

Und die meisten Modelle sind auch gedämmt, so dass sich die Geräuschkulisse in Grenzen hält. Nicht zu vergleichen z.B. mit einem ungedämmten Kaasboll. Das wäre mir definitiv zu laut. Und zu kalt...


----------



## volkerm (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Starweld Angelboot - Erfahrungen?*

Klar sind die gedämmt. Nur mit all dem Aufwand geht der Vorteil des Alus zum Teufel- nämlich das Gewicht, was kleinere Motoren, weniger Sprit, etc. mit sich bringt.


----------



## Stxkx1978 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Starweld Angelboot - Erfahrungen?*

@volkerma
ich glaube du verdrehst hier häufig viele sachen was alu und gfk boote betrifft.
gfk hat keinerlei vorteile gegenüber alu.ausser der preis.
alu ist leichter,stabiler,witterungsbeständiger,kein problem mit osmose.
BITTE lass es mit dem halbwissen.wenn die einmal ein gescheites aluboot zum ANGELN gehabt hast,wirst du wenn du danach ein gfk hattest nie sowas von dir geben.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## volkerm (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Starweld Angelboot - Erfahrungen?*

Daniel,

ich verdrehe nichts, und hatte/ habe beide Bootstypen. Und auch etwas Erfahrung in der Verarbeitung beider Materialien.

Gruss

Volker


----------



## angel-daddy (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Starweld Angelboot - Erfahrungen?*

Hi Mikey,
ich werfe auch mal die Tinn-Silver Boote ins Rennen. Die Firma war übrigens wieder in D´dorf auf der Messe, hast du aber vlt. übersehen.
Das gute an den Booten ist, dass du es selber nach deinen Wünschen bauen lassen kannst! 
Soll dein Boot ein Wasserlieger sein? Ich frage, weil wir uns bewußt für ein 4m Boot entschieden haben, damit es noch mit Trailer in eine Garage passt. Bei Booten der 5m- Klasse gibt es bei normalen Gargagen auf jeden Fall Platzprobleme.......
Mir persönlich ist auch immer das Teppichgedöns ein Dorn im Auge, denn wenn man mal einen Fisch mitnimmt und dieser stark blutet, ist doch schnell das Boot versaut. Bei einem normalen Aluboot nimmst du einen Eimer Wasser und schwups ist alles wieder sauber......
Was den Steuerstand betrifft, so überlege ihn wegzulassen! Ein Pinnenmotor ist wirklich gut zu fahren und du hast schön viel Platz im Boot!

Haben die Starweldboote einen fest verbauten Tank? Ich habe dazu keinen Hinweis gefunden. Das finde ich persönlich auch nicht so schön. Wenn du mal mit dem Boot im Urlaub bist, musst du ja irgendwann mal nachtanken. Das ist mit Kanistern meiner Meinung nach nicht so günstig......
Hihi, auf jeden Fall ist es gut, dass du dir vor dem Bootskauf den Kopf zerbrichst.....das ging uns auch so......
Wenn du erstmal eine WE jeden Tag auf dem Boot verbracht hast, fällt dir eh auf, was du noch ändern möchtest. Das ALLES ist auf einem Aluboot einfacher! Da kann man hier schweißen und dort schweißen.....alles ist änderbar.


----------



## Bodensee89 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Starweld Angelboot - Erfahrungen?*

....aber man muss mit den Materialien aufpassen. 

wenn man etwas edleres als Alu nimmt (und das ist fast jedes Metall bzw. jeder Stahl) dann zerfrisst es dir den Kahn. 

Wenn man ein Antifouling will muss man ebenfalls aufpassen. 
Ein Kupferhaltiges tut dem Alu auch nicht gut...


----------



## Mikey76 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Starweld Angelboot - Erfahrungen?*

Die Tinn Silver Boote habe ich mir angeschaut in Düsseldorf, ist aber nicht das, was ich suche. Ich könnte mich maximal noch mit Buster anfreunden. Wobei ich da schon wieder basteln müsste, da ich das Boot auch zum Vertikalangeln nutzen möchte.

Soll übrigens kein Wasserlieger werden, wird getrailert. Maximal eine Woche im Urlaub an der Müritz soll das Boot im Wasser liegen.

Das mit den Verschmutzen des Teppichs stimmt schon, aber ich denke, das bekommt man auch schnell wieder sauber. Kann ich eigentlich da auch einen Eimer Wasser zum Reinigen draufschütten oder sollte man das lassen?

Das Problem mit der Garage habe ich auch schon erkannt. Werd wohl sowas wie nen Lagerraum anmieten müssen. Hatte erst überlegt, eine Garage zu mieten, bisher waren aber alle zu klein, die ich mir angeschaut habe.

Pinnensteuerung kommt für mich (leider) orthopädietechnisch nicht in Frage.

Ich werde mal schauen, was in Utrecht in 2 Wochen so an Angelbooten am Start ist und dann sehe ich weiter.

Grüße

Mikey76


----------



## Skorpio (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Starweld Angelboot - Erfahrungen?*



Mikey76 schrieb:


> Das mit den Verschmutzen des Teppichs stimmt schon, aber ich denke, das bekommt man auch schnell wieder sauber. Kann ich eigentlich da auch einen Eimer Wasser zum Reinigen draufschütten oder sollte man das lassen?


 
Kannst ALLES mit machen, abkärchern, Wasser drauf, Teppichreiniger, egal, der Teppich kann alles haben. Meiner ist 3 Jahre alt, fast jedes We sind wir auf dem Wasser, der sieht aus wie nagelneu...




Mikey76 schrieb:


> Ich werde mal schauen, was in Utrecht in 2 Wochen so an Angelbooten am Start ist und dann sehe ich weiter.
> Grüße
> Mikey76


 
Das ist das Beste, denn das meiste was Du hier zu hören bekommst ist so ein Bullshit, nee Hammer...
Alu kalt, im Sommer heiß und zu laut, Nieten schlechter wie geschweißt ect ect....
Nee, fahr nach Utrecht und red mit Fachleuten, in Foren hat es keinen Sinn....

MfG


----------



## Emil82x (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Starweld Angelboot - Erfahrungen?*

Tach,

die Starweld Boot haben teilweise eingebaute Tanks.
Die Modelle 1674 TL haben keinen!
Alle weiteren Modelle sollten einen eingebauten 50 L Tank haben.
An einem Angeltag ist es fast nicht möglich mit nem mittleren Motor 50 L zu verfahren. Von daher ist das mit dem Tanken kein Problem.

Hier kannst du auch noch mal schauen:
http://www.alufishingboats.com/

Gruß,
Emanuel


----------



## minden (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Starweld Angelboot - Erfahrungen?*

Schwedische Feuertaufe bestanden....
Is schon n derbes Boot und macht Spass mit zu fahren...


----------

